# Went to the supper market this morning and guess what,,,,,,,



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 6, 2006)

I have asked the butcher, who is a friend, if he could get me tri tip.  He hadn't heard of it by that name.  I told him that it was from the top sirloin and he recognized it then.  He sold me two roasts for $3.99 lb.  



Now I need a sure fire recipie.  PLEASE HELP by posting some that YOU have used and would do again.  I have checked the Weber site and seen some good ones, but I trust you folks.  SO, post ones you have tried.  

_(NOTE:  I dont have a kettle so these will be done on a gas grill)_


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Feb 6, 2006)

As taken from the City of Santa Maria site:

Santa Maria Style Tri-tip

1 tablespoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1 prime top sirloin steak (3" thick), or tri-tip
Red oak logs, or charcoal and oak chips

Directions:

First, oakwood logs are placed in a pit with movable grate and burned until red-hot. Backyard chefs also can use charcoal mixed with oakwood chips and bark available at local markets. Once lit, the fire should be hot but not blazing. Season the meat with salt, pepper and garlic salt to your desire or try some of our local traditions with Susie Q’s Santa Maria Style Seasoning or F. McLintock’s BBQ Chef Seasoning . Do not trim off the fat before putting the meat on the grill. By placing the fat side over the fire first, the juice will come up through the meat and make it tender. Sear the lean part of the meat over the fire for 5 to 10 minutes to seal in the juices, then flip over to the fat side for 30 to 45 minutes, depending on the size of the cut and the desired degree of doneness. When juice appears at the top of the meat, it is time to flip for another 30-45 minutes. The fat can easily be trimmed after cooking. It is important to slice tri-tip against the grain the long way, not across the triangle. It won't be a uniform cut but it will be more tender.

Or use the recipe from TVWB:

3 tablespoons non-iodized table salt
1 tablespoon granulated garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon dried parsley
1/4 teaspoon black pepper, medium grind
1/4 teaspoon Accent (MSG) 
Chop the parsley or crush it between your fingers to make it small enough to mix well with the other ingredients. Combine all ingredients and mix thoroughly. 

I use Susie Q's (TVWB one is closest to Susie's)... sear for like 7 min each side. I like burnt, crusty outside and a moo middle inside. Maybe like 45 min indirect...or until internal temp you want. I eat it with salsa.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2006)

Bill, salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder. Go light on the seasonings, this steak has plenty of its own flavor!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 6, 2006)

Bill,

You actually have the whole roasts there not the tri-tip steaks. I'm sure you know this already. They will cook quite differently than the tri-tips.

When I had tri-tip from Costco, I grilled it direct to sear the meat then indirect until it hit 130, it was medium rare nad has great beef flavor. One of the most flavorful cuts of meat I've ever had for true beef flavor. I used kosher salt, cracked black pepper and granulated garlic for a rub.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks to the California contingent of BBQ 4 U for the tri tip advice! =D>


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 6, 2006)

I do equal parts  ground black pepper, sea salt,  and ground juniper berries for my rub....  it's about 12-15 minutes a side,  so i turn every 3-5 minutes... then off to side, no over direct heat, until Tri= Tip cooks to 125....   let sit 5-8 minutes, then cut , ...best tasting piece of beef on that animal in my opinion... 

Hanger steaks have the same type of gamey beef flavor as well....  

I just went to a place, wholesale, that wanted $4.37 a pound...  so your friend was very generous to you


----------



## Finney (Feb 6, 2006)

Info from the Beef Food Service website for those who don't know.
http://www.beeffoodservice.com/Cuts/Info.aspx?code=68


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> I do equal parts  ground black pepper, sea salt,  and ground juniper berries for my rub....  it's about 12-15 minutes a side,  so i turn every 3-5 minutes... then off to side, no over direct heat, until Tri= Tip cooks to 125....   let sit 5-8 minutes, then cut , ...best tasting piece of beef on that animal in my opinion...
> 
> Hanger steaks have the same type of gamey beef flavor as well....
> 
> I just went to a place, wholesale, that wanted $4.37 a pound...  so your friend was very generous to you



Bob, was that restuarant depot?


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure was Nick,  the one in Sayville...bout  died when the package rang up at over $53.. told  em I didnt want it  [-X .. thank gawd for Hanger Steaks at $2.65 a pound.. Nick..btw  read your PM...I'll be around here until bout 9-9:30


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 8, 2006)

Bill  How did the tri-tip turn out???

Here's a picture of the whole piece of meat, before it's taken apart to get the tri-tip out...  it's usually cheaper to buy the whole piece, then butcher it yourself...  it's really only a matter of tearing the meat apart to get the tr-yip part out..with only slight pressure from a knife

http://host79.ipowerweb.com/~virtualw/charts/tritip.pdf


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 9, 2006)

You're welcome, Jim


----------

